# MKIV Front Rotor Size(s)...?



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm in the market for new rotors. Looking to just do the front for right now and I need to know which size to buy. The car is a '03 GLS Jetta (1.8t). I can tell the difference in sizes between front and rear but then there are different sizes for the front and rear. The car has 17" long beach's.

Who's the best to buy from and which size should I get from them? Thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

288 mm front 
232 mm rear


----------



## Blue2.0 (Jul 1, 2008)

Are those sizes the same for all trims? I have a 2.0 and I went to get new rotors the other day from Schucks and they had two different sizes in stock for the front...I believe there was a 4mm difference. 

What size comes on it from the factory? 

Found it in the Bentley...missed it before... apparently its 280mm


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

I purchased brembo oem vented rotors from mjmautohaus and got them that same week (fast service). 288mm for the front on a 1.8t as stated a few posts back. 

My suggestion, cause I really don't know, is to search the online stores on some of these company's and pick your type of car (IE Mk4 Jetta 2.0) and see what they have to offer. More of less, you're going to find the oem sized rotors aside from the big disc rotors which I would imagine are a little more harder to purchase without contacting the vendors directly for replacements.


----------



## scrapen (Mar 2, 2009)

To help w/ any confusion:

TDI/2.0: 280mm F, 232mm R

VR6/1.8T: 288mm F, 232mm R

20th/337/04.5-05 GLI: 312mm F, 256mm R

R32: 334mm F, 256mm R

Also 20th/337/GLI/R32 rotors are all vented and much wider.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

scrapen said:


> To help w/ any confusion:
> 
> TDI/2.0: 280mm F, 232mm R
> 
> ...


To further clarify the TDI/2.0 use the same caliper. The VR6/1.8T/20th/337/GLI all us the same caliper, though a different carrier. The R32 uses a third type of caliper. Your last comment about vented rotors is correct, though it's only the rears that the difference applies to.


----------



## green99jetta (Aug 9, 2008)

I got a mk4 2.0 my buddy has a vr6 12 valve and did a GLI stock disc upgrade do you think I could do that also or would the rotors be too big for my calipers to clear them???


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

You'll need the appropriate caliper carrier (same caliper itself) to use the larger-diameter rotors. You'll also want to be sure about wheel clearance, as I don't think that new setup will clear 15s.


----------



## green99jetta (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright thanks for the info I'll have to look into it if not I'll just go oem


----------

